# Question?



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Anyone on here still use the Tivo Stream?

Not the crappy new dongle similar to a Firestick, but the older device that enables you to stream your actual Tivo content, anywhere?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

If no one here replies...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/miwavt


----------



## Mover480 (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, I use it with the Premieres occasionally.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I used it until I sold my TiVo’s a while back. You just taking a poll, or do you have an actual question?


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes, on occasion as well here ...

To stream from my two Roamios ....

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

I still use mine all of the time.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

I use mine almost nightly with a Premiere, but I think it just died last night. It's my second one and most likely my last.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

Never mind, the stream still works fine. I was working on the coax line during that recording and the quality was very poor. Too many issues with the video and it somehow causes the stream to error out. Other recordings play just fine.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

powrcow said:


> Never mind, the stream still works fine. I was working on the coax line during that recording and the quality was very poor. Too many issues with the video and it somehow causes the stream to error out. Other recordings play just fine.


Similar mistake made here ...

Was recently streaming some old recordings made on my OTA Roamios back during a timé when I forgot I was having a pernicious multipath reception issue on one of the local channels those recordings were made from.

So when the bad recordings caused havoc with the TiVo Stream, I thought the Stream was at fault. But found out later other newer recordings made after the multipath issue had been corrected played fine. ...

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

HoTatII said:


> So when the bad recordings caused havoc with the TiVo Stream, I thought the Stream was at fault. But found out later other newer recordings made after the multipath issue had been corrected played fine. ...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


To be fair to the both of us, I thought that encountering a glitchy recording would cause playback to stutter or stop, not cause the entire Stream device to reboot. Oh well. At least it's still working.

I'm careful with the Stream because my first one overheated. The standalone Stream seems to be fragile.


----------

